# What is spamming?



## Beorn (Sep 19, 2003)

Well, what, to you, is spamming? It seems there are so many different ideas of it. Please, tell me, because it seems my idea is different from others'.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 19, 2003)

Well, I think there is obvious spamming. I once saw a person post three threads that were just him/her holding down one key (ie. jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj). I don't know what they were doing.

Then there is one word posts, just posting "Yes" or a smily. However, I think there are places for this. For instance, if there is an Entmoot type thead that just asks, do you think we should do this thing? I think it's all right in this case just to post yes or no (if there is no poll attached. If there is just vote yes or no on the poll). I also dislike people posting lol. I hate that phrase. . .

Anyway, I think off topic should be treated as spam but only in the case where the person intentionally goes off topic and is way off tangent. Not in the case where, for instance, you're talking about whether Gandalf was a better character as the Gray or the White and someone mentions something about Frodo that pretains to the conversation but that leads to another person posting something about Frodo that pretains to the statement about Frodo but doesn't to the original arguement about Gandalf. . . 
Poster one: I like Gandalf as the Gray better. I think he was a more human character, like how Frodo was more human before he got the ring and started being all weak.

Poster Two: But I like Frodo better after he got the ring!

That's not spam, though it is off topic. It should be reigned in on, but it shouldn't be punished.


----------



## Asha'man (Sep 19, 2003)

True spam would be someone coming in and starting a thread titled "Make $$$ Fast!" and posting some BS website or something. I would say the more common accepted definition of spam is crap that detracts or sidetracks a thread. I could list examples I've seen, but there are waaay too many to even begin to wade through. I'm sure most of you have at least some clue (notice I said "most") what I'm talking about, though. 

Irrevocably and unproductively (harmfully, perhaps) sidetracked thread: Lock. 

Flame war: Lock.

Completely useless thread: Lock. 

Ash


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 20, 2003)

Well i recon spam is where only one or very few words are posted or a smilie, and thats all, i dont think spam is where you say something that isnt on topic as long as it is longer than a few words, that is just posting off topic.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey Thol haven't seen u in a long time how's it goin?




The above is off-topic in this thread. Do you still think it's not spam?


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 20, 2003)

well seeing as we both have each others MSN yes  and that is, save it for PM's


----------



## Kelonus (Sep 20, 2003)

My warning level is at 2, because I spammed. I didnt know what spamming was. All I put on a thread was,"lol". I didnt know it was bad. When will my warning level be at 0 again?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 20, 2003)

Your two warning points were set to last a month. Which means 19 October.


----------

